# Red Orchestra 2 uncut



## HNRGargamel (3. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat hier jmd die Möglichkeit Red Orchestra 2 mir und meinen beiden Kollegen über Steam zu "giften"?

Gruss


----------



## X3niC (15. Oktober 2011)

Ähm hier gibt es ihn uncut, relativ preiswert. Dort habe ich meinen key auch und hatte keinerlei Probleme.

http://www. greenmangaming .com/search/?q=Red+Orchestra&x=0&y=0
Falls ich keine Shops hier schreiben darf, bitte Link löschen.


----------

